# SNMP, MiB, Fernzugriff, Telnet und co



## ShinmA (18. März 2004)

Hallo allemiteinander,

Ich möcht mich mal etwas mit Netzwerken und so befassen, drum hätt ich mal ne frage zu dem sachen (SNMP,MiB, Fernzugriff, Telnet und so)

Könnt ihr mir ein kleinwenig darüber erzählen oder mir links geben wo alles einfach und mit netten grafiken anbei erklärt ist?

PS: Gibt es irgendwie sowas wie einen webbassierten remote control ?


danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Maximodo (19. März 2004)

Hi,
ja eine TerminalServer Verbindung kann man über den IE laufen lassen. Braucht allerdings einen WebServer auf dem das Modul installiert ist kann man sich kostenlos bei Microsoft runterladen


----------

